# Lexus IS F - Adding a Better Sub Stage (Illusion Audio / Mosconi)



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a 2012 Lexus IS F with the Mark Levinson sound system package. I like the clarity and detail of the factory given ML speakers. The mids and highs are great, but it lacks in the low end bass. So I wanted to add a better balanced subwoofer stage and to remove the factory subwoofer. 

*My Equipment:*
illusion Audio Carbon C12
Mosconi AS 200.2 
Mosconi RTC-MOS 
Gladen ZeroLine RCA
AudioControl LC2i
NVX XAPK4 Amp Kit
KnuKonceptz Karma Speaker Wire
4080/Boxology Custom Sealed Enclosure (1.35 cubic ft)




























I will be getting everything wired up and installed by Rick - speakerpimp, hopefully soon... Will keep you updated!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

nice


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Neat box.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Very much looking forward to this project. (rubs hands together) Asad really did his homework on the prep work, real nice!


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

speakerpimp said:


> Very much looking forward to this project. (rubs hands together) Asad really did his homework on the prep work, real nice!


Indeed Sir, thank you... research is the key!

I am looking forward as well, especially with the detailed perfection work you do. I want to have the same finesse to be conducted with the wiring and fabrication on my car


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice gear and one of my favorite cars.


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

BlueAc said:


> nice





audio+civic said:


> Neat box.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk





DLO13 said:


> Nice gear and one of my favorite cars.


thanks everyone


----------



## DCSierra (Jun 17, 2014)

nice setup


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

After waiting for many weeks, I finally was able to drop my car off yesterday to Rick (speakerpimp) @ Car Toys and these are the progress pics so far:




























Keeping it simple with the inner panel wrapped in carbon fiber vinyl and the false floor being wrapped in matching carpet


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Kickass, Love the start of this..


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

great start and nice equipment!


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

it looks awsome already. great choice in equipment.


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

Mounted the bass knob on the right of the steering wheel, taking out factory slot


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Super clean ! How's it sound?


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking real good Asad, H-I represent


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

When you press the "Snow" button, does your stereo immediately then play:

Snow - Informer 1992 HQ - YouTube


----------



## adam_rostron (Jun 14, 2014)

looks great man. and i love the IS F 

any pictures of the actual car ?


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

adam_rostron said:


> looks great man. and i love the IS F
> 
> any pictures of the actual car ?


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok, so the car gave me a chubby. Is it sad that the gigantic spools of techflex on the wall of that shop finished me off? :laugh:


----------



## adam_rostron (Jun 14, 2014)

I am in love with your car man. 

Great stuff!


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

optimaprime said:


> Super clean ! How's it sound?


It blends in very well, not over bearing at all... very natural and smooth



mr.metoo said:


> Looking real good Asad, H-I represent


lol, definitely! 



sirbOOm said:


> When you press the "Snow" button, does your stereo immediately then play:
> 
> Snow - Informer 1992 HQ - YouTube


That song was the jam, even though I never knew what he was saying



REGULARCAB said:


> Ok, so the car gave me a chubby. Is it sad that the gigantic spools of techflex on the wall of that shop finished me off? :laugh:


haha, techflex does make wiring look sexy



adam_rostron said:


> I am in love with your car man.
> 
> Great stuff!


Thanks


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

REGULARCAB said:


> Ok, so the car gave me a chubby. Is it sad that the gigantic spools of techflex on the wall of that shop finished me off? :laugh:


LOL. Wow. I wish our shop had decent speaker wire, much less rolls of techflex on the wall. haha

Nice IS-F. 

Jay


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

. Nice!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks great! I have a c12 in one of my vehicles and I love the way it sounds. 

Where did you purchase the sub enclosure?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry, stupid double post


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Golden Ear said:


> Sorry, stupid double post


The company that was making these custom boxs is no longer available or alive. He got super lucky and found on i some forum of Lexus and bought it from a guy.


Great install, Great pics, and detail of the car. 

See I told you to go with the AS Mosconi Amp..

Now you could enjoy some of your great tunes!


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

Golden Ear said:


> Looks great! I have a c12 in one of my vehicles and I love the way it sounds.
> 
> Where did you purchase the sub enclosure?


Found a member on ClubLexus who had one brand new, never used. 

The company (Science of Sound's Boxology/4080 Enclosures) no longer exists

Bing @ Simplicity in Sound can vouch for it being the best built custom enclosure - Has mentioned in many of his builds that he can't make a better enclosure no matter what you pay him! 

That's why I had to find a sub that would be perfect for it. I had researched a lot and ended up with the Illusion Audio C12


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> The company that was making these custom boxs is no longer available or alive. He got super lucky and found on i some forum of Lexus and bought it from a guy.
> 
> 
> Great install, Great pics, and detail of the car.
> ...


Indeed, these Mosconi amps are beast!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

"that boy asad" said:


> Found a member on ClubLexus who had one brand new, never used.
> 
> The company (Science of Sound's Boxology/4080 Enclosures) no longer exists


That sucks. Thanks for the info. I'll have to find something else then. How are you liking the sound of the c12?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> The company that was making these custom boxs is no longer available or alive. He got super lucky and found on i some forum of Lexus and bought it from a guy.


Thanks!


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

Golden Ear said:


> That sucks. Thanks for the info. I'll have to find something else then. How are you liking the sound of the c12?


http://www.audiointegrations.net/lexus.html

Blends very well, can get really loud (need more deadening), but still keep messing with the LC2i to get the adjustments to a perfection

I am still having an issue with the bass being either very low or non existence in certain songs, but some songs will have the bass loud - almost to the point of being over bearing


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I thought you fixed that problem... Maybe your bass controller module is bad, the CL2

Maybe get one more just to check it out and see how it sounds on a different unit.


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> I thought you fixed that problem... Maybe your bass controller module is bad, the CL2
> 
> Maybe get one more just to check it out and see how it sounds on a different unit.


I already swapped the LC2i for a new one, still same issue 

I have all the settings down on the LC2i (AccuBass, Main, Bass) and Threshold turned all the way up... then adjusted my amp with the DMM method


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Looks like you know what your doing !


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

"that boy asad" said:


> I already swapped the LC2i for a new one, still same issue
> 
> I have all the settings down on the LC2i (AccuBass, Main, Bass) and Threshold turned all the way up... then adjusted my amp with the DMM method


Does the IS-F have the active noise canceling system like some of the other Toyota/Lexus products? If it does, did you disable it?

I know I helped a buddy unplug a microphone in his Honda a few years back due to similar issues with adding a sub to his stock radio with the active noise canceling system doing weird things to the bass.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

"that boy asad" said:


> I already swapped the LC2i for a new one, still same issue
> 
> I have all the settings down on the LC2i (AccuBass, Main, Bass) and Threshold turned all the way up... then adjusted my amp with the DMM method


I also ran a LC2i once,couldn't yank that thing out fast enough.The fluctuation in the bass region was driving me crazy.


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

ChrisB said:


> Does the IS-F have the active noise canceling system like some of the other Toyota/Lexus products? If it does, did you disable it?
> 
> I know I helped a buddy unplug a microphone in his Honda a few years back due to similar issues with adding a sub to his stock radio with the active noise canceling system doing weird things to the bass.


It does not, I am just considering to get the Mosconi SUM... Wire it from the factory amp (Front Woofer / Sub stage) then to the LC2i


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

"that boy asad" said:


> It does not, I am just considering to get the Mosconi SUM... Wire it from the factory amp (Front Woofer / Sub stage) then to the LC2i


Quit massing around and get to it


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice build, looking pretty sweet. I would agree with others about removing the audio control lc2i.


----------

